# The Age Game



## Rook (Jul 5, 2011)

Given the massive success of the Name Game, I figured we'd do this.

Same idea, guess the poster above you's age. This should be a little easier than name because people give their age away a bit in what they say and how they say it, lol.

Again, no research (checking profiles etc), the whole point is to GUESS. If you already know (or think you know) how old somebody is, DO NOT WRITE IT.

Readysteadygo


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

27


----------



## Murmel (Jul 5, 2011)

17


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2011)

22


----------



## steve1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ninja-d!

17

Edit:

Vv higher vV


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

^18



Murmel said:


> 17



Correct!


----------



## Rook (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL



I think Steve1 is 19

I'm not 27


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

^ 23


----------



## XEN (Jul 5, 2011)

32


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

^
34


----------



## Isan (Jul 5, 2011)

26 @ sirmyghin


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 5, 2011)

^18


----------



## XEN (Jul 5, 2011)

28


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 5, 2011)

^20


----------



## Isan (Jul 5, 2011)

23


----------



## Razzy (Jul 5, 2011)

20


----------



## Isan (Jul 5, 2011)

Razzy said:


> 20



Correct


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

urklvt said:


> 32



Nope


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 5, 2011)

25


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 5, 2011)

urklvt said:


> 28



No way man, no way.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 5, 2011)

69


----------



## Interloper (Jul 5, 2011)

3.14


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 5, 2011)

^24


----------



## Razzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we should put the person we're talking about in the post. I'm getting confused.

@leandroab 22


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 5, 2011)

13/8


----------



## TimSE (Jul 5, 2011)

19


----------



## XEN (Jul 5, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^20


Wow! That would be nice!

@cabinet - 24


----------



## leandroab (Jul 5, 2011)

^
30



Razzy said:


> I think we should put the person we're talking about in the post. I'm getting confused.
> 
> @leandroab 22



Nej.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 5, 2011)

leandro 18


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

@leandroab 20



Cabinet said:


> 25



Still not it


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2011)

19.


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

^21



The Armada said:


> 19.



Closer, but still not it


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

@onetimeoneplace
17


----------



## leandroab (Jul 5, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> @leandroab 20


Correct!


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> @onetimeoneplace
> 17



Close, but no cigar


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

^16


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

^17

Also, no I am not 26


----------



## Rook (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not gunna say Myghin, so dead undead 19?

I'm not 23 but closer than the first guess


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I'm not gunna say Myghin, so dead undead 19?
> 
> I'm not 23 but closer than the first guess



17 was closer.

^21


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

@Fun111 21



Dead Undead said:


> ^16



Got it


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 5, 2011)

Fun111 - 21

EDIT: Wow, I'm slow...


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

lol @ guesses for Fun111


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 5, 2011)

@Dead Undead, IIRC 15/16?


----------



## Rook (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha, yeah I'm 21...

Buckethead, 18?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> @Dead Undead, IIRC 15/16?



Damn it. 15


----------



## Razzy (Jul 5, 2011)

@BucketheadRules

I'm saying 18 as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 5, 2011)

Sadly Razzy and Fun are both wrong.

I'm 16


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ He's 16


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 5, 2011)

SirMyghin : 24


----------



## steve1 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ Sir Myghin 25? seem more mature than most people, lots of good advice that comes with some experience, but still got youth on your side 



Fun111 said:


> I think Steve1 is 19



higher


----------



## -42- (Jul 5, 2011)

^22?

I'm pretty sure that I've given my age before, but you never know.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 5, 2011)

@-42- - 42?


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 5, 2011)

^23


----------



## Dan (Jul 5, 2011)

^25/26? Plainly because of the love for Big Phil  hahaha


----------



## Korg (Jul 5, 2011)

^ 22 would be my shot.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 5, 2011)

Plug said:


> ^25/26? Plainly because of the love for Big Phil  hahaha



lol, you got it, 26. repped


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

Mountainjam - 26 (I rock I know)




Pedrojoca said:


> SirMyghin : 24



Thats the ticket, at least for a few weeks.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 5, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> ^23



No, sir!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

Goddamn, there's some young people here.  

^25.


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

^30


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> ^30



Close, about to be 33.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 5, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> No, sir!



Am I close?


----------



## Curt (Jul 5, 2011)

mountainjam has already been guessed.

so.... @bigfan, 20?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 5, 2011)

^ 19?


----------



## Curt (Jul 5, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> ^ 19?



Correct.

edit:

CrushingAnvil, 21?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 5, 2011)

Curt said:


> Correct.
> 
> edit:
> 
> CrushingAnvil, 21?



 

21 in December but I'll give you that.


----------



## Curt (Jul 5, 2011)

i'll be 20 in october.


----------



## -42- (Jul 5, 2011)

^Well, 19... 



Bigfan said:


> @-42- - 42?



 

Nice try, but no.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

^22


----------



## AySay (Jul 5, 2011)

^
26


----------



## -42- (Jul 5, 2011)

^23 



SirMyghin said:


> ^22



More realistic. But no again.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

^ 24


----------



## AySay (Jul 5, 2011)

-42- said:


> ^23



20.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 5, 2011)

^ 19


----------



## AySay (Jul 5, 2011)

No  I'm 20. Was responding to -42-

You are 23...i think...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 5, 2011)

AySay said:


> No  I'm 20. Was responding to -42-
> 
> You are 23...i think...



I was guessing Jstring's age


----------



## AySay (Jul 5, 2011)

guess i got


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 5, 2011)

22


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 5, 2011)

@ZEBOV 24


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 5, 2011)

@Grand Moff Tim: 30.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 5, 2011)

Good guess.

Unless you're a CHEATER...


----------



## -42- (Jul 5, 2011)

2&#966;x10^1



Jstring said:


> ^ 24



Nope.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 5, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Good guess.
> 
> Unless you're a CHEATER...



No.  I think I subconsciously remembered a thread where you said it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 5, 2011)

@-42- = 18


----------



## -42- (Jul 5, 2011)

&#956;?



Grand Moff Tim said:


> @-42- = 18



Nope.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 5, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> @ZEBOV 24


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2011)

7.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 6, 2011)

^WAY off. 
17.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 6, 2011)

@ZEBOV

19

edit: Unless, by 17, you mean your own age. Then my guess yould be 17


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 6, 2011)

people, please use names 

^^^^ Sang-Drax: 21


----------



## Korg (Jul 6, 2011)

Pedrojca, 21?


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 6, 2011)

Korg-19


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 6, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> people, please use names
> 
> ^^^^ Sang-Drax: 21



I wish =(


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Sand-Drax: So, somewhere under 21?..... 19?



Sang-Drax said:


> @ZEBOV
> 
> 19
> 
> edit: Unless, by 17, you mean your own age. Then my guess yould be 17


Nope, and nope.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2011)

Zebov..32


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 7, 2011)

Korg said:


> Pedrojca, 21?


you can take 5 years out of that sir


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

@Stealth: 35


Stealthtastic said:


> Zebov..32


So close yet so far.


----------



## Rook (Jul 7, 2011)

Zebov - 23 (close because the digits are the same, far because it's a 9 year gap lol)


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Zebov - 23 (close because the digits are the same, far because it's a 9 year gap lol)


WIN!
16?


----------



## Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Korg said:


> ^ 22 would be my shot.



Close but no cigar 


Ohh ill Also say Fun111 is 20


----------



## -42- (Jul 7, 2011)

^24


----------



## Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope  And im going to say you are hmmmmm 25?


----------



## Sollesnes (Jul 7, 2011)

Plug: 23?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 7, 2011)

19


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 7, 2011)

^16




AySay said:


> 20.



Yes sir!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 7, 2011)

not even close


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 7, 2011)

23 (justin)


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

^ 17?


----------



## loktide (Jul 8, 2011)

^ 25?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 8, 2011)

^29?


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

loktide said:


> ^ 25?



not even close my friend!

(goatchrist are you 25?)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2011)

^42


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^42



Nope! miles off my man!

are you 27?


----------



## Dan (Jul 8, 2011)

Sollesnes said:


> Plug: 23?


 

Still nope 

Captain Axxe: 17?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 8, 2011)

@ Plug 28?


----------



## loktide (Jul 8, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> ^29?



close 




Captain Axx said:


> not even close my friend!



i've just noticed the star trek reference in your signature. you're probably over 30 then. 

i'll try again: 33


----------



## petereanima (Jul 8, 2011)

I call 30 on loktide.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 8, 2011)

^27?




Captain Axx said:


> not even close my friend!
> 
> (goatchrist are you 25?)


 

Not 25 yet, no.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 8, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> ^27?



not too far away.  

(but far enough  )


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 8, 2011)

Goatchrist: 22?

Apparently I have been frequently mistaken for being a wrong age on here. I'm not going to give any insight on whether I'm older or younger than people think.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Goatchrist: 22?
> 
> Apparently I have been frequently mistaken for being a wrong age on here. I'm not going to give any insight on whether I'm older or younger than people think.





Saying that means you're older,no?


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. Care to take a guess?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 8, 2011)

@ Pry: 143.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

loktide said:


> i've just noticed the star trek reference in your signature. you're probably over 30 then.
> 
> i'll try again: 33




nope! younger! (huge fan of star trek though!)

and plug: getting warmer!


----------



## Dan (Jul 8, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> @ Plug 28?



 still nope. This is fun 

and Axxe: 19?


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

Plug said:


> Axxe: 19?



nope, you're getting colder mate!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 8, 2011)

14 ^^

(No offense intended!)


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> 14 ^^
> 
> (No offense intended!)



nope! 

none taken bro, people are getting warmer!


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2011)

^16



Plug said:


> Nope  And im going to say you are hmmmmm 25?



Nope.


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2011)

^20

ZEBOV - 16?? Seriously??

May age has already been guessed, but since you didn't notice, Plug was closer, and actually very close.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2011)

@ -42- Um... 21?

Anyone who's age has already been guessed, remember to make sure to say so in each of your posts in this thread so the nooblets like me don't get confuzzled.


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 8, 2011)

Captain Axx said:


> ^ 17?


Lower...I think I might be the youngest on this site now that I think about it


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 8, 2011)

double post


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 8, 2011)

^ 15?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2011)

^ 20!


----------



## Interloper (Jul 8, 2011)

^ 32


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2011)

^ 18?

It seems my age is destined to go undefined.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jul 8, 2011)

^23?


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 9, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> ^ 15?


 bingo

metalheadblues is 19?


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 9, 2011)

@ metalheadblues
21?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 9, 2011)

^18


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 9, 2011)

^Nope, try again.

Jstring - 22


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 9, 2011)

-42- said:


> ^16
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.



yes!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 9, 2011)

Dimensionator - 19


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 9, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ 20!



 Yep.


----------



## -42- (Jul 9, 2011)

^Oh, well 20 then...



Fun111 said:


> ^20





Xaios said:


> -42- Um... 21?



No, and no.


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 9, 2011)

Fiction said:


> Dimensionator - 19



Nope.
-42- 24


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 9, 2011)

Dimensionator said:


> ^Nope, try again.
> 
> Jstring - 22



 Nope, but my age was already guessed, so you can find it!


Ummm 20?


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 9, 2011)

^15?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2011)

Pry you're 19 aren't you? For the record I haven't read this thread.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 9, 2011)

Ahh Ross, I would have thought you'd got it, but sadly, you're wrong.

Are you 20?


----------



## Djent (Jul 9, 2011)

22 (Don't respond to me - I already lost)


----------



## -42- (Jul 9, 2011)

Dimensionator said:


> -42- 24



I see what you did there, but no.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Ahh Ross, I would have thought you'd got it, but sadly, you're wrong.
> 
> Are you 20?


 
Younger? 

I'm 20  Couple months shy of 21.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2011)

-42- ----> 21


----------



## Djent (Jul 9, 2011)

18


----------



## -42- (Jul 9, 2011)

^24



Stealthtastic said:


> -42- ----> 21



Someone already guessed that, they were wrong as well.


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 9, 2011)

onetimeoneplace - 22


----------



## loktide (Jul 10, 2011)

petereanima said:


> I call 30 on loktide.



nope. getting colder 

petereanima: 29 ?


----------



## Interloper (Jul 10, 2011)

31?


----------



## loktide (Jul 11, 2011)

^23



Interloper said:


> 31?



even colder


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 11, 2011)

^ 28


----------



## loktide (Jul 11, 2011)

was your age guessed already? otherwise: 34 ? 



Stealthtastic said:


> ^ 28



very warm


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 11, 2011)

Nah mine was already guessed correctly, I just really want to figure out your age now 

27?!?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 11, 2011)

Nah mine was already guessed correctly, I just really want to figure out your age now 

27?!?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 12, 2011)

Interloper: 26?





Prydogga said:


> Goatchrist: 22?
> 
> Apparently I have been frequently mistaken for being a wrong age on here. I'm not going to give any insight on whether I'm older or younger than people think.



Nope, but you guys are getting warmer.


----------



## loktide (Jul 12, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nah mine was already guessed correctly, I just really want to figure out your age now
> 
> 27?!?



that's correct


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 14, 2011)

Since loktide was guessed:

Goatchrist: 23?


----------



## petereanima (Jul 14, 2011)

loktide said:


> petereanima: 29 ?



VERY close. :-(


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 14, 2011)

petereanima - 28.


----------



## loktide (Jul 14, 2011)

petereanima said:


> VERY close. :-(



30 ?


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 14, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> petereanima - 28.



I haven't read this thread completely so forgive me if you've been guessed; 29.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 14, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> I haven't read this thread completely so forgive me if you've been guessed; 29.



Incorrect.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 15, 2011)

loktide said:


> 30 ?



this is correct.


----------



## Edika (Jul 15, 2011)

@Chickenhawk 25?


----------



## -42- (Jul 16, 2011)

^21?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 16, 2011)

^22?


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 16, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^22?



^24?


----------



## -42- (Jul 16, 2011)

^25



Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^22?



Still off. I'm under twenty, just to help you guys out.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 16, 2011)

^18?

Under 20 for me as well.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 16, 2011)

^16


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 16, 2011)

^Correct.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 16, 2011)

Edika said:


> @Chickenhawk 25?



In 23 days, yes.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2011)

(Razzy) 24


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 17, 2011)

Blastfurnace - 23


----------



## Edika (Jul 17, 2011)

@ -42- I wish!
@ Chickenhawk Happy birthday in advance!!

Dimensionator - 22 (wild guess)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 17, 2011)

30?



ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> ^24?



Way out.


----------



## Edika (Jul 17, 2011)

@ Captain Shoggoth Closer but not quite there

Also 29?


----------



## powerofze (Jul 17, 2011)

^27


----------



## -42- (Jul 17, 2011)

^27



ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> ^18?



We're getting there.


----------



## powerofze (Jul 17, 2011)

^17


----------



## -42- (Jul 17, 2011)

powerofze said:


> ^17


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread!

@powerofze: 19?


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 17, 2011)

Edika said:


> Dimensionator - 22 (wild guess)



Nope, way off dude.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 17, 2011)

Edika said:


> @ Captain Shoggoth Closer but not quite there
> 
> Also 29?



Waaaaay out , you're not gonna find out for 2 weeks at least because holiday time for me 

Also for you, 32?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 17, 2011)

16^



And I am 20, it has already been guessed.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 17, 2011)

@Captain Shoggoth: 22?


----------



## Edika (Jul 18, 2011)

@ powerofze getting colder
@ Captain Shoggoth almost there

@ fwd0120 19?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 4, 2011)

^28?

Jstring was closest for me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 4, 2011)

^18


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 4, 2011)

^18


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 4, 2011)

26


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 5, 2011)

^23


----------



## Yaris (Aug 5, 2011)

^21


----------



## Edika (Aug 6, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^28?
> 
> Jstring was closest for me.



Wrong direction unfortunately


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 6, 2011)

^24


----------



## Edika (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope getting colder!

^25?


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 6, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> ^23



nope 

^27


----------



## Murmel (Aug 6, 2011)

^17


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 6, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^17



Still no!

^19


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 8, 2011)

Edika said:


> Nope getting colder!
> 
> ^25?



Nope, little lower.
^22


----------



## Jakke (Aug 8, 2011)

^23?


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 8, 2011)

^19?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 8, 2011)

fwd0120 said:


> ^19?



Too young


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 8, 2011)

Jakke said:


> ^23?



Younger still.
^20?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 9, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Younger still.
> ^20?



Exactly right

^21?


----------



## Edika (Aug 9, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Nope, little lower.
> ^22



24 then


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Exactly right
> 
> ^21?


Allllllmost.



Edika said:


> 24 then


Wrong way. 26?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 9, 2011)

^20?


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 9, 2011)

There we go


----------



## Jakke (Aug 9, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> There we go



Awesome


----------



## Edika (Aug 9, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Allllllmost.
> 
> 
> Wrong way. 26?



22 then

and older


----------

